# Cambridge gaming club?



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok guys i have recently move up near cambridge (royston area) and was wondering if there are any local gaming clubs?
Let me know
D


----------



## toonboy78 (Feb 26, 2009)

hi there,

yes there is a club in cambridge here is the following link

http://www.cambridgewargames.org.uk/

there aren't really any 'keen' 40k players there apart from myself.

i did have a game on monday but the guy had only played 4th edition.

i can't get there every monday and when i do they have to be short game ast i NEED to get back for 24 (i don't have the luxuary of sky+)

the first session is free and after that it is £3. starts at 7 and they have loats of terrain and tables. they do play other games there if you are interested FOW and various board games.

let me know if you are interested in a game (preferably a week in advance)

Dave

P.S. i may see you in Tescos at lunchtime as i only work around the corner!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ta very much, i will look at the link when not at work.
I am very interested as mondays should be good for me
You mean the tescos by the roundabout near royston?
D


----------



## toonboy78 (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah that's the one


----------



## JackDanielsIMOW (Feb 19, 2008)

How do, just wondering if you checked this club out at all? I'm keeping my eyes open for a half decent club for 40k/WFB. Visited the one in letchworth but wasn't impressed.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

sorry i never made it. The GW in cambridge has a great battle bunker


----------



## JackDanielsIMOW (Feb 19, 2008)

no worries, i might have to see if i can get up to GW more often then. Maybe leave the gf shopping and try to cram a game in.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

let me know if you ever get down there. I will there next month


----------



## mickythemole (Sep 10, 2014)

*Royston area W40K gaming*

Good day all

I live in Melbourn and I see that there appear to be W40K gamers in the Royston area. I am an inexperienced gamer but would like to try out the 7th edition rules in a friendly game; I've little success in getting my son interested in the game and don't fancy a trip to the GW Cambridge gaming nights or gaming clubs until I know what I'm doing.

Anyone up for a friendly game?

Kind regards


----------

